# Soda Bread



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Made this last night to go with my home canned vegetable soup.

2 cups AP flour
1/2 teaspoon each baking soda and cream of tartar
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon fat 
3/4 cup buttermilk or 3 T buttermilk powder and 3/4 cup water. Probably need less
Mix dry ingredients add liquid and blend together. No kneading needed.
Form into flattened ball and place on a prepared baking sheet. Bake at 375* 35/40 minutes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I make this all the time for the head guy, he loves it.
I don’t eat it, so there’s more for him. :smile:
I put in dried currents and walnuts in mine.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm still playing with this recipe, only the second or third time I've made it. It badly needs adjusting on the liquid. I ended up adding 3 large handfuls of flour and the dough was still almost too sticky it handle. A little sticky is OK but it was still too much. Thought about draining some olive salad and adding. Soda Olive Bread? :vs_laugh: Currants and walnut sound good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Usually they put in raisins, but, I don’t like raisins. 
I’ll get you my recipe later.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Are you talking about Irish Soda Bread? An aunt gave me a recipe but I never made it. She wasn’t my Irish aunt.

Im curious to compare her recipe to yours.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

There are a lot of recipes for it. The one I used is probably the simplest I've seen.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, Irish Soda Bread

4 to 4 1/2 cups flour
4 Tbsp sugar
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
5 Tbsp butter chopped up 
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1 3/4 cups buttermilk
Handful of raisins or handful of dried currents 
Big Handful of chopped walnuts 

Don’t kneed this dough or bread will be tough.
shape into round loaf make an x in bread with a knife,
to ward off the devil.
Place bread on greased foiled baking sheet.

bake at 400* 40 to 45 minutes...
I just watch it - and test it for doneness.
if it gets too brown cover top with foil.

Starting over did I ever put my carrot cake recipe here? I think I
remember you saying that you like carrot cake.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Love carrot cake. I never saw it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Love carrot cake. I never saw it.


Ok, this is a recipe from our family cook book...Seriously it’s the very best
carrot cake recipe ever! I’ll put it on a separate thread.


----------

